# 05 pathfinder shaking when braking



## Dnipro Max (Jul 26, 2005)

i have problem that happened first time i have about 8-9000 miles on my 05 pathy, when i went down to carolinas and going down hill alot that make my pathy shake like crazy when i was applying brakes, steering wheel and front end was shaking like it going to fall apart, any one has any idea or knowledge of this problem please help, going to take it in with in few days


----------



## Scott04Quest (Oct 4, 2005)

Cheap Nissan rotors. Our Quest did the same at about 12k. Could not drive it shook the wheel and whole van so bad. Stealership trued the rotors for me but now at 33k they are just as bad and probably too thin to turn again. Any ideas on better rotors for a 2004 Quest?????
Scott


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Dnipro Max said:


> i have problem that happened first time i have about 8-9000 miles on my 05 pathy, when i went down to carolinas and going down hill alot that make my pathy shake like crazy when i was applying brakes, steering wheel and front end was shaking like it going to fall apart, any one has any idea or knowledge of this problem please help, going to take it in with in few days


Shaking or vibration under braking is usually indicative of cracked pads or out-of-true ("warped") rotors. That's what your mechanic will probably check first when you bring it to him/her. I vaugely remember seeing something about 05 pathfinders and shaking under vibration though. I'll have to try to look that up and figure it out.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Scott04Quest said:


> Cheap Nissan rotors. Our Quest did the same at about 12k. Could not drive it shook the wheel and whole van so bad. Stealership trued the rotors for me but now at 33k they are just as bad and probably too thin to turn again. Any ideas on better rotors for a 2004 Quest?????
> Scott


I'm partial to NAPA rotors for passenger cars. They aren't the cheapest rotors out there, but I've had good experiences with them in terms of durability under abusive street braking.

That's just the rotors though. Chances are, if you're getting lots of runout on your rotors from street driving, your pads aren't suitable for the type of driving you're doing. When you guys swap your rotors/get them resurfaced next, I'd swap to a different pad compound as well and see how it works out.


----------



## Dnipro Max (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks guys, took the pathy to dealer today, they sad that my pads are worn to the sensors completely gonnnne, and my rotors need resurface, but warranty do not cover that, and my car only 4 month old, with 9,000 miles, most of them are highway miles too, so i called Nissan 1 and file a complain agenst this for them to install me new brakes, will see what happens, any one know what alls i can do for them to cover this, thanks


----------

